# Custom-built hand-hole covers



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks weatherproof to me......lol


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Spotted this today in the parking lot:


Better than left off. I am quite sure no one cares.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Here you just get some 20mil dottie pipe wrap around it. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I would've done it in a heartbeat. But I learned how to cut actual curves out of construction paper with my safety scissors, so mine woulda looked better.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> I would've done it in a heartbeat. But I learned how to cut actual curves out of construction paper with my safety scissors, so mine woulda looked better.


How do you cut sheet metal with kindergarten scissors? We know you can't be trusted with tin snips.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

They do sell an after market fit all handhole cover.


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> They do sell an after market fit all handhole cover.


 
Why spend the extra money, if you can make one yourself? :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> How do you cut sheet metal with kindergarten scissors? We know you can't be trusted with tin snips.


 Plasma cutter. Much safer than snips: No sharp edges.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Thats awesome...not too long ago i found the fuses at a pole base where someone used gum wrapper to bypass the fuse or make it stronger....the high current of 480 was making the ballast cycle. They did to only 3 light poles.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> Plasma cutter. Much safer than snips: No sharp edges.


And Mr. 1M, you're allowed to run with a plasma cutter:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The guy that made that thing could learn a few things from me. 












What do you mean we are out of covers? :shifty:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> And Mr. 1M, you're allowed to run with a plasma cutter


 I may be allowed to, but I'd get a hernia if I tried. :laughing:


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> The guy that made that thing could learn a few things from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see the finished product.:whistling2:


----------

